# Late Season Question



## talltines1781 (Dec 13, 2007)

Thinking of coming back up the weekend of Jan. 24th for a late season bow hunt. My question is, are the deer calmed back down from the muzzle loader season by then? Or are they still nocturnal and hiding in fox holes?

Thanks for the responses in advance.

P.S. Will be hunting public land.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd say they are as calm as they are going to get now. Just an FYI though, the bucks are already dropping thier racks, just in case you make the trip and only see "does".


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Depends on how much hunting pressure they had where your hunting. By now any deer that's been hunted with modest pressure will be on full alert. But they must eat! Concentrate on the food sources cause that's where their gonna be.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Think food!! They will be busy replenishing from the rut and to weather the winter. So if you have a good food source near a stand that is where you want to be. They will move during the daytime.

As was mentioned you may want to pay special attention to the "does" if you choose to shoot them. If not you may be in for a surprise when you go to dress them out. You don't want to kill the trophy buck in your area when he is not sporting the hardware.

Good luck to you if you go. I think you will be one of the very few that hunt in January.


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Nawww, Theres nothing better than a late Season Bow hunt. They are bunching up and goin to EAT! and for the Bucks most healthy Deer will still have their antlers, At least where i hunt they Do.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

I just got my buck monday and his rack was fine. Also saw another larger buck with both sides of his rack. I'd say that some are for sure losing their antlers but there will still be opportunities for a buck.


----------



## talltines1781 (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the encouraging info.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

I've been bow hunting since ML ended. the deer on our property are good to go although they are coming out in the last 40 minutes of daylight. I had 7 in the feild tonight and even had two lay down 60 yds away from me. Monday had a 4 pt walk by me at about 50 yds. Last saturday had 10 deer in the feild. Just haven't been able to connect yet. 

I'd give it a go. I will be.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Been seeing deer near quite a few of my stands. Just trying to get favorable wind conditions to head out.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

depends on where you hunt. the private property I have to hunt dosent get alot of pressure during the gun season and we see plenty of deer,yesterday I went to brush creek in Jefferson co with brother, and nether one of us saw a deer all day.it was our 1st trip down there,we took a van and our access was limited,due to the no winter maintenance on the roads,I hear brush creek got pounded during the gun season,stick to private land!


----------

